# Civil Service Rankings



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

At what point do hired folks get removed from the Civil Service list they were hired off of? Now that Boston PD has started their academy off this 05 test, I am curious to see what rank I slide up to.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> At what point do hired folks get removed from the Civil Service list they were hired off of? Now that Boston PD has started their academy off this 05 test, I am curious to see what rank I slide up to.


SMD, have you noticed that every now and then you actually slide down the list? I know that I sarted out at #230 and now I am sitting at #238. Either way, the 93 civilians, where I am are the next to get called. They will probably go down to 92 or so and put everyone in the same mix, including those that got bumped from this class or who deferred.

I am not too sure but I think that the list stays as is and when BPD calls for a list, they send them an updated one.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I started off at the rank of 189, got a card while at the rank of 191 and now am sititng pretty at 197. Since my BG is complete, I assume I'll get a call for the next step when they resume the process for the next class..when ever that is. My "contact" at BPD highly doubts the merger will happen. Says it's been in talks for 15 years now (he's been on for 25 plus yers) but there's too much red tape to let it go through. Only time will tell.....


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

The list is updated when the city calls for a new list.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I was removed off of the eligible list about 1 month after being hired, it takes a few weeks for it to process.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

smd6169 said:


> I started off at the rank of 189, got a card while at the rank of 191 and now am sititng pretty at 197. Since my BG is complete, I assume I'll get a call for the next step when they resume the process for the next class..when ever that is. My "contact" at BPD highly doubts the merger will happen. Says it's been in talks for 15 years now (he's been on for 25 plus yers) but there's too much red tape to let it go through. Only time will tell.....


What merger?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

HPD104 said:


> What merger?


He means the "rumored" merger of the BPD, Boston Municipal Police and Boston Housing Police into one unit. This would put approximately 50-60 uniformed officers on the street, thus possibly eliminating an entire academy class. However, like SMD said, this has been talked about for many, many years and nothing has ever happened. I would think that the BPPA would have something to say about this.


----------

